# pooping in house



## rtsx401 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hows it going everyone, I just got a hedgehog and he is about 8 weeks old(still nameless lol) but he keeps pooping inside his house.. I made him a home with padding on the bottom and all around and my shirt inside so he can get used to me, but all he does is poop and pee in it, I guess during the night or when he is sleeping.. Is this just because he is young I feel he shouldn't poop where he sleeps just like most animals. Anything to do? I moved the home to the other side of the cage so maybe he will poop where the house was at first but any other hints or help would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Since he IS still young, they are not potty trained from birth and will probably go where ever they see fit. 

The younger they are the better they are to be litter trained. But keep in mind, not all hedgehogs are trainable. 

i'd say it's normal for them to go in house. 
if you just got him try to wait until green poo goes away until you start training him. then start to move his poo into the litter box....that way he might get the jist of it


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

This only my personal experience.

I made Herisson a very nice castle to sleep in for his first Birthday. He had other ideas. He used it as an outhouse! He would be digging like crazy and sometimes go potty under the liner. I watch him closely and it seemed to me he wanted to bury his poo like a cat. I bought him a litter-box and it's now his favorite thing.


----------



## rtsx401 (Mar 14, 2010)

is it normal for babies to have a greenish poop? its not quiet diarrhea but is kinda wet lol.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is quite normal for a baby or newly homed hedgehog to poop in bed. They are usually nervous and bed is a safe place. As he gets comfortable, he will quit doing that. 

Yes, green tinge is normal when they have an upset tummy. How much is he eating? Count the kibble you give him to make sure he is eating and how much. What food is he on and did he have a food change from where you got him? Make sure he isn't getting dehydrated from having loose poop.


----------

